# Vintage Champagne



## robinson_d (30/11/11)

Sorry not a beer topic but still alcohol related. Ive got 2 bottles of 1972 Wynns Romalo vintage champagne (got it from an old uncles cellar about 15 yrs ago) and dont know much about it. Is it any good? shound i drink it? keep it? mix it a brew??!! even sell it on ebay?


----------



## bock (30/11/11)

brewinhobo said:


> Sorry not a beer topic but still alcohol related. Ive got 2 bottles of 1972 Wynns Romalo vintage champagne (got it from an old uncles cellar about 15 yrs ago) and dont know much about it. Is it any good? shound i drink it? keep it? mix it a brew??!! even sell it on ebay?



Pretty sure it would be vinegar.


----------



## Wimmig (30/11/11)

brewinhobo said:


> Sorry not a beer topic but still alcohol related. Ive got 2 bottles of 1972 Wynns Romalo vintage champagne (got it from an old uncles cellar about 15 yrs ago) and dont know much about it. Is it any good? shound i drink it? keep it? mix it a brew??!! even sell it on ebay?



There would be little point to trying to drink it. Products of this age, and with cork technology of that age, rarely last. You COULD attempt to sell it on ebay, for a show bar etc though you might get no interest. The 1972 notes show "Wynns Romalo Vintage Champagne has been made in the true French manner for more than fifty years and to distinguish it from the ordinary run of wines carries the seal reading "Fermented in THIS bottle". " 

Though, this means little. Bottle fermentation is a standard of house production. I would either say, give it a SHOT on ebay (for the few hundreds mark or so for both). You might get lucky, you might not. Somebody might just HAVE to have it.

You could always sell it to somebody like Isle of Wine. They resell such things, if in good condition. Some things are wanted, worth a bit....some are just not. I've sold some real CRAP on ebay for hundreds. I guess somebody had to have it.


----------



## drsmurto (30/11/11)

brewinhobo said:


> Sorry not a beer topic but still alcohol related. Ive got 2 bottles of 1972 Wynns Romalo vintage champagne (got it from an old uncles cellar about 15 yrs ago) and dont know much about it. Is it any good? shound i drink it? keep it? mix it a brew??!! even sell it on ebay?



Put them in the fridge.

PM me with your address.


----------



## robinson_d (30/11/11)

Cheers guys, dont think i drink it, at least not till the beer runs out. might just dust it down and keep the labels looking nice for a few more years. maybe a 50 yr. anniversary sale?!


----------



## Wimmig (30/11/11)

brewinhobo said:


> Cheers guys, dont think i drink it, at least not till the beer runs out. might just dust it down and keep the labels looking nice for a few more years. maybe a 50 yr. anniversary sale?!



Send Isle of Wine an email to see if they are interested. You can always just keep them. Might get some quick brew money.


----------



## kirem (1/12/11)

These types of things are popular around special birthdays, 21st, 30th, 40th, 50th etc.

Given that 2012 will be the 40th birthday for those born 1972, I would hang on to it and advertise for sale next year or approach isle of wine in 2012. People buy these things just because of the vintage year on them.

I have drank many bottles of champagne with a cork seal around this vintage and older, Lanson in particular, they have been some of the best wines I have tasted. So don't write it off just because it is sealed with cork.

That said I haven't tasted any method traditionalle sparkling wine that has made the distance.


----------



## Wimmig (1/12/11)

kirem said:


> These types of things are popular around special birthdays, 21st, 30th, 40th, 50th etc.
> 
> Given that 2012 will be the 40th birthday for those born 1972, I would hang on to it and advertise for sale next year or approach isle of wine in 2012. People buy these things just because of the vintage year on them.
> 
> ...



There are plenty of good champagnes under cork which serve this distance. Many go much further than this, some 100 years or more. Though, with cork technologies in Australia in the 1970's, given this is from Wynns and is a bottle fermented / method traditionalle Australian sparkling wine it would seen more unlikely to have survived. This is without taking into account any cellaring conditions, even more so with it being Australia.

Though i fully agree with the birthdays & memoral occasions of such products. I often recieve random calls and purchases just for gifts, often 21's, 30th's, 50th's & 75ths etc. For the most part, vintage port, foritifieds etc are the most popular, and safest. Usually because they are new bottle runs from cask etc or original bottles with only recent packaging runs.

In addition to people like Isle of Wine, i have some contacts in the props & film industry. They are often after period / year specific props for production value. I will pass on the 1972 options, somebody might have a need. The last run i had was some late 60's reds which had no value other than the look of the bottle. They paid around $75 a bottle. Which given the almost $0 auction value, was good money i thought.


----------



## kirem (1/12/11)

Wimmig said:


> Though, with cork technologies in Australia in the 1970's, given this is from Wynns and is a bottle ferented / method traditionalle Australian sparkling wine it would seen more unlikely to have survived. This is without taking into account any cellaring conditions, even more so with it being Australia.



So Australian wine from the 1970's, with a cork is not likely to be drinkable?


----------



## Wimmig (1/12/11)

kirem said:


> So Australian wine from the 1970's, with a cork is not likely to be drinkable?



Sorry, i should have worded it differently.

That's not what i meant. It's more unlikely in this case, given it is sparkling wine. The sparkling Romalo was not meant for long term cellaring. It's unlikely to have gone the distance. 

If it was a red wine, or white wine it would have been more common sense applies. But the corks on the sparkling bottles from 1970's etc from everyday wines like the Romalo are not going to go the distance. The grade they used was not meant for this.


----------



## kirem (1/12/11)

Wimmig said:


> If it was a red wine, or white wine it would have been more common sense applies.



1970's cold duck was a red wine with bubbles, this should be good to drink?


----------

